# Sims 2 Double Deluxe Install Questions



## bluehaze911 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm trying to install this on Vista 64 laptop which has an admin account and a standard user account. My kid is the standard user and I don't want her to have admin capabilities. Seems this program requires that a user be an admin. Is there any way to install this so that a standard user can run it? I've tried the suggestions of setting each program it uses to run as administrator via the compatibility tab/all users. Vista requires that this be done from an admin account so did it from my account. When I log back on to the standard user account and check the properties/compatiblity tab/all users, there is no check mark in the Run as Admin box and of course I'm prompted for the admin password when I try to run it. So, can it be done and how? Do I install from admin account, standard account or both?

Thanks,
Jo Anne


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi bluehaze911 and welocme to TSF,

Install the game under the admin account, if prompted make sure you select the installation to install under all users.

Once installed you then need to log onto the standard user account and right click on the Sims desktop shortcut and goto compatiblity tab. Check the Privilege Level "Run this program as an administrator". This will prompt you to enter the admin account name and password. You can check the box to save the username and password. From then on you should be able to run the game under the standard account.
(This will only save those settings for that game.)


----------

